# Apache2 failed! nach ispconfig Installation



## telepathikus (29. März 2009)

*ISPConfig - www.meinedomaine.de:81  keine Verbidung*

Hallo zusammen!
Ich habe auf eine frisches System die Installation von Ispconfig anhand "Der perfekte Server - Debian Etch (4.0)" konfiguriert.

Nachdem ich ISPconfig installiert habe läuft Apache2 nicht mehr. 

Bei 

```
[SIZE=2]force-load[/SIZE]
```
 kommt die Fehlermeldung 

```
[SIZE=2]httpd (no pid file) not running[/SIZE]  [COLOR=black]failed [/COLOR]
```
Bei 
	
	



```
start
```
 die Fehlermeldung 
	
	



```
failed!
```
Bei 
	
	



```
stop
```
 die Fehlermeldung 
	
	



```
[SIZE=2]httpd (no pid file) not running[/SIZE]
```
Ich verzweifle so langsam... Finde einfach keine Lösung.


Die Ispconfig-Installation ist bis zu 

```
[B]Please enter a name for the ISPConfig database:[/B]                z.B. ispconfigdb
```
 gekommen und hat diese 3 letzten Schritte nicht mehr ausgeführt

```
[B]Please enter the IP address of the ISPConfig web:[/B]                z.B. 192.168.0.1
              [B]Please enter the host name:[/B] z.B. www
              [B]Please enter the domain:[/B] z.B. xyz.de
              [B]Please select the protocol (http or https (SSL encryption)) to                use to access the ISPConfig system:[/B]
```
Ich bin für jeden Tip sehr dankbar.

MfG,

agnus


----------



## telepathikus (29. März 2009)

*Nachtrag*

Nachtrag:

Die Installation von IspConfig konnte nicht so wie in der der Anleitung gestartet werden. 

Weder die 3.0.1 noch die 2.2.30.

In der Anleitung wird beschrieben 
	
	



```
cd install_ispconfig
```
 und dann 
	
	



```
./setup
```
Ich konnte aber nur per Hand über Ispconfig3/install/install (oder so ähnlich) die install.php starten.

Kann es daran liegen?


----------



## Laubie (30. März 2009)

öhm...
du hast also debian 4 und hast nach Anleitung "Der perfekte Server" alles für dien Installation von ispC *2* vorbereitet.

Welches IPSC haste denn dann installiert? 2 oder 3?

Wenn mich bei der konfiguration von ispc3 grad nicht alles täuscht, braucht man dafür gaaaanz andere Komponenten, so dass nach dem "perfekten Server für debian 4" eine installation von ispc3 nicht möglich ist, oder irre ich mich da?

Gruß
Laubie


----------



## telepathikus (30. März 2009)

Hallo Laubie und vielen Dank für deine Antwort.

Zuerst habe ich ispconfig 3 installiert.

####

Danach auf den Server nen neuinstall gemacht und alle Schritte "Der perfekte Server" erneut ausgeführt und ispconfig2.


Gruß,

agnus


----------



## planet_fox (30. März 2009)

ähm was hast du nun installiert isp3 oder 2 das ist noch nicht so ersichtlich


----------



## telepathikus (30. März 2009)

Hallo!

Wie gesagt, zuerst ispconfig 3 und dann wieder den Server komplett neu aufgespielt (neuinstall).

Nach der Server-Neuinstallation ispconfig 2.
##############

Hat sich erledigt! Gerade erneut Server neu aufgesetzt und ispconfig 2-  hat sich installieren lassen.
###############

Jetzt stehe ich vor  einem neuen Problem.

Die Installation Ispconfig 2 reibungslos funktioniert, 
konfiguriert wurde das frisch aufgespielte System (Debien 4 Etch) nach der Howtoforge.


*Problem*: Die Login-Seite von ispconfig lässt sich nun nicht aufrufen.

Woran könnte das liegen?


----------



## Laubie (30. März 2009)

sag uns doch  mal, welcher fehler erscheint 

ist unter der IP:81 versteckt, gell?

funzt denn sonst alles? was kommt, wenn du nur die IP eingibst?

Gruß Laubie


----------



## telepathikus (30. März 2009)

Hallo Laubie und vielen Dank für deine Antwort!


Wenn ich http://www.meinedomain.de:81 aufrufe kommt:


Verbindung fehlgeschlagen

Firefox kann keine Verbindung zu dem Server unter www.meinedomaine.de:81 aufbauen.

Obwohl die Website gültig erscheint, konnte keine Verbindung aufgebaut werden.

    * Könnte die Website temporär nicht verfügbar sein? Versuchen Sie es später nochmals.
    * Können Sie auch andere Websites nicht aufrufen? Überprüfen Sie die Netzwerk-Konfiguration des Computers.
    * Wird Ihr Computer oder Netzwerk durch eine Firewall oder einen Proxy geschützt? Falsche Einstellungen können den Web-Zugriff stören.


----------



## Laubie (30. März 2009)

probiers doch mal mit der ip deines Servers gefolgt von :81


----------



## telepathikus (30. März 2009)

Hallo Laubie!

Nachtrag:
Vorher habe ich einen Virtual Host angelegt, der sieht dann so aus:



```
<VirtualHost 84.200.211.158 >
# Anmerkung: Default Domain muss vorhanden sein
ServerAdmin EMAIL
ServerName meinedomaine
ServerAlias www.meinedomaine.de w.meinedomaine.de ww.meinedomaine.de
# Anmerkung: Sicherstellung der Erreichbarkeit bei Schreibfehlern; *Domain .> Problem mit Subdomains
DocumentRoot /var/www/telepathie
# Pfad zu lokalen Verzeichnis unserer Debian Etch Webseite
<Directory /var/www/telepathie>
Order Deny,Allow
Allow from all
Options -Indexes
# option = keine Auflistungvon Verzeichnissen im Browser
</Directory>
</VirtualHost>
```
Es liegt aber nicht daran oder?


----------



## telepathikus (30. März 2009)

IP:81 geht auch nicht


----------



## Laubie (30. März 2009)

Doch daran lags 
Dein VirtualHost schnappt sich alle IPs.
Gib mal in der ersten Zeile

<VirtualHost 84.200.211.158:80 >

ein


----------



## Laubie (30. März 2009)

nebenbei: Warum lässt du die VHosts nicht durch ISPConfig erstellen??
Die machen das nämlich richtig


----------



## telepathikus (30. März 2009)

Hallo Laubie und vielen Dank!!

Es klappt leider nicht

Nicht mit <VirtualHost 84.200.211.158:80 > 

und 

auch nicht mit <VirtualHost * >

Habe es aus verzweiflung auch mit <VirtualHost 84.200.211.158:81 > probiert und immer mit apache reload nach der Änderung...

Die Seite ist leider immer noch nicht aufrufbar


----------



## telepathikus (30. März 2009)

Zitat von Laubie:


> nebenbei: Warum lässt du die VHosts nicht durch ISPConfig erstellen??
> Die machen das nämlich richtig


Wusste ich nicht. Danke!

Ich würde ja gerne mit ISPConfig erstellen lassen...


----------



## Laubie (30. März 2009)

kannst du die vhosts etc. nicht in den Ursprungszustand zurück versetzen?


----------



## telepathikus (30. März 2009)

Es gab gar keine Vhosts.

Die musste ich erst eingeben bzw. einrichten allein schon wegen der ISPCconfig-Installation. 

Ich installieren ISPConfig mal neu und geben ihm anstatt der Adresse die IP. Mal sehen was dann passiert.


Netten Gruß und vielen Dank,

agnus


----------



## telepathikus (30. März 2009)

*Fehler*

Bei der Neuinstallation kam am ganz zum Schluss ein Fehler:



```
./setup2: line 1189: cd / root/install_ispconfig/compile_aps/../..: Datei oder Verzeichniss nich Vorhanden.
```

Nach der "Howtoforce" habe das System für ISPCONFIG eingerichtet - samt allen Paketen.

Ob noch etwas fehlt oder einfach nur der Download von IPSCONFIG nicht geklappt hat?

Lade nochmal neu herunter und versuche es wieder


----------



## telepathikus (30. März 2009)

Habe ISPCONFIG neu heruntergeladen und installiert...

Schon wieder der selbe Fehler am Ende 
	
	



```
./setup2: line 1189: cd / root/install_ispconfig/compile_aps/../..: Datei oder Verzeichniss nich Vorhanden.
```


----------



## telepathikus (31. März 2009)

Hab das System wieder neu aufgespielt und anhand  http://www.ispconfig.org/docs/INSTALL_DEBIAN_4.0.txt ISPConfig 3 isntalliert und es hat geklappt!


Vielen Dank!


Netten Gruß,

agnus


----------

